# sink unit door repair



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

While away we found that the sink unite drop down door hinge pin holes on our Starspirit had broken at the bottom corners of the door. On our return home I found the best way to deal with it was to glue a peace of aluminum strip to each side and remake the holes. While I was at it I decided to improve the finger indentation where you need to put your fingers in and put the pressure up and away to open the door. Any one with any problems with their fingers would find this difficult as it is very shallow so I cut the indentation out and now find this much better. I intend to put some split rubber around the hole when I get some.
Hope this helps any one.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hi -

as this is a specific Autocruise problem, I've moved it to the Autocruise forum... :wink: 

Mike
mods team


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Hi Chris
I see yours has cracked on the top edge too. I guess I'll be plating mine soon :lol:


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

Ya, I glued it together after plating it


----------

